
America's Hottest Investment: Farmland - ph0rque
http://curiouscapitalist.blogs.time.com/2011/06/01/americas-hottest-investment-farmland/
======
tobylane
There are some odd spoken and unspoken assumptions, such as Asians will want
to eat more meat as they get richer, subsidies aren't guarantees, nor is water
supply. It's a pension fund favourite, pension funds are very conservative, it
isn't a reason not to, but its worth looking into.

